# Replacing plug wire: Ryobi CS30



## RobHansen (May 11, 2009)

Hello!

I'm new to the forum and have a question concerning replacing the plug wire on the Ryobi CS30. I've got the front housing disassembled, except that I can't figure out how to get the metal drive assembly off of the motor (the part under the ring guard). Does it simply pull off, and should I use something like a gear-puller, or am I missing something more obvious?

Thanks for any help!

Rob


----------



## Pudgie (Jan 22, 2009)

I assume you mean the flywheel? Back the nut off until it is even with the end of the thread but do not remove it. With a brass rod or a piece of wood against the end of the shaft and nut, rap it sharply with a hammer.
The flywheel has a tapper lock against the shaft so as soon as it moves at all when you hit it, it will be free on the shaft. Then remove the nut the rest of the way and remove the flywheel. The nut being left on when you rap it with the hammer protects the threads.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RobHansen said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have a question concerning replacing the plug wire on the Ryobi CS30. I've got the front housing disassembled, except that I can't figure out how to get the metal drive assembly off of the motor (the part under the ring guard). Does it simply pull off, and should I use something like a gear-puller, or am I missing something more obvious?
> 
> ...


You may be referring to the clutch drum, which has a small screw inside that holds it on, it's usually has a torx head on it and is accessible through the square drive of the clutch drum. The clutch must also come off, they unscrew but they have left hand threads, once removed the housing will come off to give you access to the ignition module. You do not have to remove the flywheel to work on or replace the module.


----------

